# Sony Vaio Fit15e



## ferz (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi,

I've bought  a Sony Vaio Fit15e, FreeBSD 9.2 boots but there are some unsupported features:

 Fn-Keys to increase/decrease volume and brightness, to enable/disable audio, touchpad, external monitor
 wireless.
I've tried to attached `acpidump -v -t -d` but this forum doesn't permit the .log or .txt extensions and it is not able to get it inline.

You can ask me for them if you plan to try to support ACPI of freebsd FreeBSD. In that case thank you in advance and I'm available for testing.

Best wishes for 2014.                        \ferz


----------

